# M125x Kubota problem.



## Bosscattle (Jun 26, 2019)

I have a m125x Kubota tractor I was cutting hay today. And the tractor just stopped moving. I got to checking and found a 5 amp fuse that was blown for the transmission control switch. When ever I put the tractor in high or low range it pops the fuse. I replaced the high and low sensor.still pops fuse. Followed the 3 wires all the way to the black controller box wire is good. Any body else have this problem with there tractor? Thanks


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Sounds like time for the white coat technician that never has greasy hands come and plug his device in.

The joy of a computer on a transmission,was it really too hard to use a clutch and shift gears after all motion stopped with a lever?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

You have a dead short somewhere - the floor comes out and most wiring right there. Mine was caused by a shorted snubber diode on a forward reverse solenoid.


----------



## Texashorseman (Jul 27, 2019)

We hay 90 acres in Texas. Worst mistake we ever made was to buy Kubota. We operate an M5-111. We’ve missed 3 out of 5 planting seasons due to breakdowns and parts delay.


----------



## 69zfarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

I have a M105X which is a baby brother to your 125. Mine just quit pulling last year. Just like you took shuttle lever and moved it to neutral. I thought OMGosh i got big problems. It was about a gallon low on SUDT. I put some in and it has not done it since. Sounds like you may have a greater problem.


----------



## the farmer 3 (Jul 12, 2021)

we have a m126gx that stopped moving the same as yours changed the reverser switch and diodes fixed it


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Texashorseman said:


> We hay 90 acres in Texas. Worst mistake we ever made was to buy Kubota. We operate an M5-111. We’ve missed 3 out of 5 planting seasons due to breakdowns and parts delay.


Problems with electronically controlled trans & reversers aren't limited to Kubota tractors. I regularly read about many brands of tractors with electronically controlled trans problems


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

All it takes is the wrong wire shorted out somewhere and your tractor is dead in the water. Or power shift switch goes bad and suddenly you have a 4 speed tractor instead of a 16 speed. Or a wire coming off the alternator breaks and your PTO won’t work.


----------



## the farmer 3 (Jul 12, 2021)

the farmer 3 said:


> we have a m126gx that stopped moving the same as yours changed the reverser switch and diodes fixed it


as it turned out .changing the reverser switch did not fix it.....

there are wires that go to controls in the arm rest that had become worn bare 

(smv sign fell off and I put it behind the seat) every time the sign hit the bare spot it would blow a fuse 

electrical tape over the bare spot has fixed it 

















0


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for update & stating repair required to correct the problem.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

My old Gator developed s short in the wiring that would blow a fuse randomly. Took a while to find out that a fin on the cooling part of the ECU had gotten into the wiring harness through the split in the cable protector and had worn through the insulation. Went through about 50 fuses before I found the problem.

Look for rub marks, bare spots, broken strands, etc. on the circuit going from the fuse on down. If you have an ohm meter and can check for continuity, I've used a straight pin to get inside the connectors.

Ralph


----------

